# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  What underwear do you favor in the field, and why?

## sgtdraino

What underwear do you favor in the field?

Boxers? Briefs? Boxer briefs? Thong? Mankini? Commando? Dead squirrel hide?

What material do you favor for your underwear?

Please explain your choice.

Once I get enough information, I'll add a poll!

----------


## Justin Case

Boxer Briefs,,  

They are the most Comfortable and help prevent Chaffing of inner thighs,,  I learned about Boxer Briefs In the Fire Department,,  Wearing "Nomex" that does not breath well,  One tends to get sweaty in all the wrong places,,  Cotton Boxer Briefs help a lot....

----------


## sgtdraino

See, I did boxer briefs for a while, but it always seemed to me like the legs tended to ride up over time, and bunch up and pinch. What's the secret?

Boxer brief suspenders???

----------


## Justin Case

Fatter inner thighs I guess ?  lol

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I sure hope Rick does not see this thread! We all know what he wears and don't want to see it again!

----------


## Sourdough

> What underwear do you favor in the field?
> 
> Boxers? Briefs? Boxer briefs? Thong? Mankini? Commando? Dead squirrel hide?
> 
> What material do you favor for your underwear?
> 
> Please explain your choice.
> 
> Once I get enough information, I'll add a poll!



Sgtdraino, You are one marginally disturbed puppy. I am glad you live on the other side of America from me. Your a "Nice" guy, but you are way too intrusive into personal things that are not your business. Note: This is just my opinion, I am NOT looking to turn this into a Flaming thread.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Patagonia silk weight capilene boxers (Active Classic)

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/...0-079&pcc=1128

I like these because they are very light weight, durable, and dry quickly.  The lose fit allows air movement.  They are easy to wash and dry in the field.

----------


## Justin Case

SD,  Its not much different than asking what kind of cammo one prefers.

----------


## Sourdough

> SD,  Its not much different than asking what kind of cammo one prefers.


Yes, I can see that as valid. I guess for me if the question was about longjohns I would be more accepting. Maybe it is just me. I wear cotton briefs, and I buy what ever "Sam's Club" is selling in bulk pack.

----------


## Justin Case

> Yes, I can see that as valid. I guess for me if the question was about longjohns I would be more accepting. Maybe it is just me. I wear cotton briefs, and I buy what ever "Sam's Club" is selling in bulk pack.


So,,  What kind of Longjohns do you prefer, silk or cotton ?  :Pinch:   :Turned:

----------


## Sourdough

> So,,  What kind of Longjohns do you prefer, silk or cotton ?



Capilene is way out in front my first choice, but I often use flannel pajama bottoms because they are $.25 at the Salvation Army store.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Sgtdraino, You are one marginally disturbed puppy. I am glad you live on the other side of America from me. Your a "Nice" guy, but you are way too intrusive into personal things that are not your business.


Don't get your panties in a bunch, I won't tell.  :Smile: 

'sides, I'll keep it an anonymous poll!




> Capilene is way out in front my first choice, but I often use flannel pajama bottoms because they are $.25 at the Salvation Army store.


What's "capilene?" Is that the stuff they make Underarmor out of?

----------


## Rick

Cotton boxers. I like lightweight wool long johns in the winter. I like the ones from Duluth Trading Company. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/c...underwear.aspx

----------


## hunter63

I kinda a cotton brief guy my self, favorite long johns are surplus wool "drawers". Got a box full in a "grab bag" pallet. Slowly dieing, elastic wearing out
Duel-folds are next.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Light weight cotton. It is because of laundry chores. I don't wash outer clothing much in field but underware is easy to wash and easy to carry extra. I change it often. If you stay out longer the advantage of this becomes obvious. When you only have one or two changes of clothes they wear out much sooner and the more you wash them the faster they wear out. Washing clothes is womans work just like gathering wood and hualing water but I still try to make it easy for her.

----------


## Rick

Oh man. I am soooo backing away from this thread. I do NOT want to be collateral damage.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Oh man. I am soooo backing away from this thread. I do NOT want to be collateral damage.


What I said was not sexist. I have great respect for women and thier abilities and you need to take advantage of each persons ability to contribute. My wife can run a dozer because it became obvious she had trouble humping logging chains in mud up to her knees so she operates while I set chains. What she does saves my back for other tasks. It's just the way it is. She won't eat my cooking either!

----------


## Rick

(shouting) Yeah? Well, if it's all the same to you, I'll post from waaaaay over here.

----------


## finallyME

For the field I like anything that dries fast.  Generally I use a nylon mesh that breathes very well, but sometimes I use something similar to coolmax.  And, I think they are boxers.  They aren't tight against my thigh.  I don't like that.  I like loose.

----------


## crashdive123

> What underwear do you favor in the field?
> 
> Boxers? Briefs? Boxer briefs? Thong? Mankini? Commando? Dead squirrel hide?
> 
> What material do you favor for your underwear?
> 
> Please explain your choice.
> 
> Once I get enough information, I'll add a poll!


Well, let's see.  Sometimes I work and hike in hot, humid climates.  Sometimes I work and hike in cooler, drier climates.  Sometimes I am in very wet environments.  So, I suppose .......... Depends.

----------


## oldsoldier

:Euro: The pair the supermodel two camp sites down is wearing :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Or....the pair of women's bikini briefs his wife found in the truck (snort, chuckle)

----------


## hunter63

> Well, let's see.  Sometimes I work and hike in hot, humid climates.  Sometimes I work and hike in cooler, drier climates.  Sometimes I am in very wet environments.  So, I suppose .......... Depends.


LOL, Depends, Now that is funny, I don't care who you are..............

----------


## hunter63

> Or....the pair of women's bikini briefs his wife found in the truck (snort, chuckle)


Got a friend that wears a diamond earring for the same reason.......
Had to be tough to put in in with no hole.

----------


## FVR

Commando.................

----------


## Rick

See? I knew we were gonna wind up with too much information. I'm bound to have nightmares now.

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqqk87W4tic

(Just in Case)  :Wink:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqqk87W4tic
> 
> (Just in Case)


Sorry Just in case, I'm not about to click on any links posted on this thread!

----------


## Justin Case

> Sorry Just in case, I'm not about to click on any links posted on this thread!


LOL,  well , believe it or not,,  That is a commercial showing on TV..

----------


## Batch

I started in briefs, then boxer briefs, I am now a boxer guy. No doubt...

----------


## roar-k

Boxer Briefs from Jockey.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Commando.................





> I started in briefs, then boxer briefs, I am now a boxer guy. No doubt...


I don't get boxers, maybe you can 'splain it to me.

Wearing boxers is basically just like going commando with a pair of shorts, but then putting on a pair of pants _over_ the shorts. What's the point of that? If you're more comfortable "hanging loose," then why not just skip the middle man?

----------


## crashdive123

Sgtdraino - you really need to get out more. :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

What ever's on sale at Frederichs of Hollywood, now aren't you sorry you asked?   :Oops:  

Okay, I like "Tightie Whities"...just cuz' I do!  For really cold weather I use military Fleece Thermals.  For those really wild nights out on the town.... :Oops:

----------


## Winter

I buy too small boxer briefs. Tight so they don't ride up my, well, crack.

Spend 3 bucks and buy some that are too small at wally's world. You'll be pleased.

----------


## lennyjonn

I found Under Armour underwear about 3 years ago. Pricy but got them on sale after christmas. Threw away all my cotton and anything else I had. Been wearing nothing but UA since. Don't chafe, clean and dry easily. Great stuff.

----------


## Justin Case

Ghee,,  I can't help but notice that none of the Ladies have chimed in here ,,   :2:

----------


## nell67

> Ghee,,  I can't help but notice that none of the Ladies have chimed in here ,,


  Because the OP listed mens wear,I don't think he was too interested in feminine undies for his purpose,but if you must know,barely there bikini's.....



Feel better now?

----------


## Justin Case

> Because the OP listed mens wear,I don't think he was too interested in feminine undies for his purpose,but if you must know,barely there bikini's.....
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now?


 :Blush:  :Blush:   Yes !   Thank you Nell  :Blush:

----------


## sgtdraino

> Because the OP listed mens wear,I don't think he was too interested in feminine undies for his purpose,but if you must know,barely there bikini's.....


Actually I (and particularly my wife) would be interested to hear from the ladies, too!

----------


## doug1980

I started with briefs, went to boxer briefs, but they rode up my leg all the time so I tried boxesr and didn't like them much for every day wear.  I went back to briefs, but the wife told me I could not wear white ones so I wear colored briefs.  As for the whole chaffing thing, it happens no matter what unddies, that's life.

----------


## trax

whatever I find hanging on the neighbor's clothes line when I'm skulking around back yards late at night

----------


## LowKey

Doug, I do NOT want to know why your wife doesn't let you wear white ones... :Goof: 

Duluth Trading Buck Naked boxer briefs in summer. Cotton in the winter. Never had em ride up. Just plain old duofold long undies in winter when it gets below 30°.

Edit:The boxer briefs they sell at Target do ride up. They have elastic in the leg cuffs. Nasty. Chucked those out.

----------


## Justin Case

> whatever I find hanging on the neighbor's clothes line when I'm skulking around back yards late at night


Even "barely there bikini's....."   ??    :Whistling:

----------


## sgtdraino

I guess I should answer my own question, eh?

Wore "tighty-whitys" for years, because I like things to stay "in place." But since most ladies don't like them, I decided to try other things. Never cared for boxers (too loose for my taste).Tried boxer briefs, which I liked for a while, but then once they got broken in, it seemed like they'd bunch up in uncomfortable ways. These days I'm on bikini briefs, which so far seem to be the most comfortable of everything I've tried. They keep things "in place," but the waist is cut a bit lower, which means it tends to not bind up with the waist of my pants. They're also quite small and light, which is nice for packing. For the ladies, they also come in a variety of colors, without the uncool "access port" in the front. The ones I wear are cotton, but I'd be interested to try something like Underarmor or similar.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What underwear do you favor in the field, and why?


 Clean underwear....cuz momma said that you never know when you might get hurt, and end up in the hospital, in your undies! :pirate:

----------


## LowKey

I've never had anyone call the 'access port' uncool or frown at tighty whities (wore those all through school and college). Guess the girls I've known just weren't hung up on the undies...
Hmmm... you mean I could be married by now if I wore blue bikini briefs? 
Nah. Not worth it.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## rebel

Synthetic boxer briefs.  Nice and dry.  No chaffing or wadding.  Try  'em.

----------


## crashdive123

> Synthetic boxer briefs.  Nice and dry.  No chaffing or wadding.  Try  'em.


Are you going to wash them before you send them out?

----------


## rebel

> Are you going to wash them before you send them out?


I kind of guessed this would happen :No:

----------


## crashdive123

At least I'm predictable.

----------


## Beans

None. 

I used to wear "Recon" skivies so called because they keep sneaking "UP" on me and putting me in a bind. I have tried them all except for a thong and I refused to go there.

SEA 1965-66, 1968-69-70 convinced me they are not required.

----------


## Beans

> Clean underwear....cuz momma said that you never know when you might get hurt, and end up in the hospital, in your undies!


I always thought if I get in an accident no matter how clean they were before the accident they wouldn't be clean after one. :Big Grin:

----------


## Camp10

Boxer briefs.

----------


## Erratus Animus

Page 3!! are you serious?? lol!!

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

Real men go commando !...LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> Real men go commando !...LOL


Real Men get Rashes !  lol   :Smile:

----------


## hoosierarcher

I like boxer briefs. I agree after a few months they can get too loose and start riding up on you. However I tend to buy new underwear frequently enough that that doesn't become an issue. I've been that way since The Horrendous Elastic Band Failure of 1988.I also only buy black, dark grey or some other color, never white. I read an article that a guy got shot in the backside while answering a call of nature while deer hunting because another hunter mistook his tighty whiteys for a Whitetail deer's white tail.

----------


## wildWoman

The absolute best, warmest, and longest lasting long johns and thermal undershirts I have are made by Odlo, a Norwegian or Swiss company. 
I got a few sets nine years ago and they are still going strong! And I wear them daily for six months out of the year. Had to replace a few elastics and fix up a couple of seams, but from the looks of them, they'll last another nine years. Excellent, excellent quality and very warm as soon as you put them on.

----------


## Rick

Long underwear that's nine years old and still strong conjures up pictures I really don't think I want to think about. 

I generally wear mine until they turn religious.

----------


## wildWoman

> Long underwear that's nine years old and still strong conjures up pictures I really don't think I want to think about. 
> 
> I generally wear mine until they turn religious.


Hint: it lasts that long if wash it regularly instead of just breaking the crusted crud off once a year.

----------


## Rick

Oooooooh. Well, okay then. That's more better.

----------


## wildWoman

Any time  :Smile:

----------


## Reverend Greg

99% of the time....Commando style
1% boxer briefs & thermals
(G)

----------


## Rick

Okay. I find it a tad unsettling when a preacher tells me he goes commando in the field. If the good Lord had wanted you to go commando he wouldn't have given you cotton, thread, needles and McCall's patterns. (HE really does provide doesn't he!) Just sayin'.

----------


## Reverend Greg

Man...it just works for me,It gets real warm here in the summer and Light and breathable is the rule.Besides its hard to find Underwear up to the task..... :Lol: 
(G)

----------


## Rick

> its hard to find Underwear up to the task.....


Three words. Reduce bean consumption.

----------


## hoosierarcher

In the Winter, I forgot to post, that when outside I were merino wool long-johns. When doing a lot of inside/outside transitioning I wear merino wool boxer briefs.  I do occasionally go commando in the Summer, with a layer of Gold Bond powder against sweat. If it gets really hot Anti Monkey Butt Powder.

----------


## BENESSE

...tmi, Ha!

----------


## crashdive123

Waaaaaaaaaaaay TMI!

----------


## Rick

Hack! Hack! Dang it, I thought it was a hair ball there for a minute. Must have been that monkey butt post.

----------


## hoosierarcher

LOL they asked, how can it be tmi to answer a question asked?

----------


## mountain1

i let the boys fly free.. all day, everyday :Smile: 
why? because i hate wearing underware. haven't worn any for 15 years and have loved every minute of it.

----------


## sgtdraino

Wow, I'm amazed this thread has remained active for so long!

I finally got around to adding a poll at the top (anonymous), so everybody vote! Also, this is a MULTIPLE CHOICE poll, so you can vote for both your warm-weather wear, and your cold-weather wear. I was limited to 10 choices, so I did have to leave out one submission (nylon mesh boxers), sorry!

----------


## Rick

Nylon mesh boxers?! That sounds really painful.

----------


## crashdive123

You've got entirely too much time on your hands.  Don't you have a bad guy to catch?

----------


## BENESSE

> Nylon mesh boxers?! That sounds really painful.


Probably left over from the Chippendale days.

----------


## Rick

Yours????????

----------


## BENESSE

> Yours????????


No silly, Chippendales are boys. _They_ wear em...or so I' told.

----------


## tsitenha

I liked those cartoons...
You mis spelled... it's  Chip and Dale.......... crazy chipmunks

----------


## Rick

Ohhhh. I thought you meant you had a pair from them. My bad.

----------


## Old GI

It appears that Rick has not voted.  Could it be that his choice is not listed? :Whistling:

----------


## BENESSE

It sho' could be that OG. Maybe in light of HA's post he is reconsidering his choices. 
I, for one, don't want to know.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I wish my choice would have been on there then I would have voted. Union Suit wasn't an option.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Yeah, I wish my choice would have been on there then I would have voted. Union Suit wasn't an option.


My apologies, I suppose I should have specified "long underwear" instead of "long johns" which are specifically the 2-piece type.

Please vote as if I were using "long johns" to refer to all types of long underwear, which was my original intention.

----------


## Rick

Actually, I was joking. They were being snide about the thong.

----------


## canid

i picked cottoon boxer breifs because that's what i end up wearing most of the time in my situation.

but we all know that real men just turn a sheep inside out and put it on like hip waders. that or tie a couple squirrels together into makeshift loincloths.

wool longjohns are great for the cold, but have you priced them lately?

----------


## Rick

These are the ones I wear. I have tops and bottoms although the bottoms are about the only thing I wear. The tops are too hot. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/c...ture=product_1

----------


## sgtdraino

> Actually, I was joking. They were being snide about the thong.


Aha! You've been out-sarcasmed!  :Big Grin: 




> These are the ones I wear. I have tops and bottoms although the bottoms are about the only thing I wear. The tops are too hot.


Are you talking about the sheep? Or the squirrels?

----------


## Melissa Montana

I voted Commando because you didn't have a vote choice for thong. :Whistling:  Mostly thong or cotton boy shorts.
Less to rub your legs.If it did start to rub raw or chafe I would just go commando. :Thumbup: 
Plus if I'm going to get eaten by a bear.......a girl's got to look good when they find me. :Lol:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Rick just likes something with a flap in the back......

----------


## Melissa Montana

LMAO!Rick are you a back door kinda guy?

----------


## klkak

> I voted Commando because you didn't have a vote choice for thong. Mostly thong or cotton boy shorts.
> Less to rub your legs.If it did start to rub raw or chafe I would just go commando.
> *Plus if I'm going to get eaten by a bear.......a girl's got to look good when they find me.:lol*:


I take it you didn't know that a bear strips the clothes off someone before they eat them.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> I take it you didn't know that a bear strips the clothes off someone before they eat them.


That's not always true.There is exceptions to all rules.You do know i was joking right?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

My GF says *I SHOULD* prefer CLEAN ones, regardless of style I choose...... 

Melissa.... GASP... Nooooooooooooo Rick would be thinking efficeincy........ NO Back door actions allowed..... only thing two men should stick into each other are bullets and knives....PERIOD :saberbattle:

----------


## Melissa Montana

> My GF says *I SHOULD* prefer CLEAN ones, regardless of style I choose...... 
> 
> Melissa.... GASP... Nooooooooooooo Rick would be thinking efficeincy........ NO Back door actions allowed..... only thing two men should stick into each other are bullets and knives....PERIOD


Efficeincy?.......Hmmmmm ROTFLMAO!

----------


## hunter63

So, now that we have cover preferences for different KINDS of undies........
How long before a change is in order, how many would you carry, say for 2 weeks.......not counting those "emergency moments", of course.

----------


## SARKY

Yes, I prefer the hiTech boxer/briefs but I have been known to be out and about in the woods in a squirrel skin banana hammock!

----------


## Camp10

> So, now that we have cover preferences for different KINDS of undies........
> How long before a change is in order, how many would you carry, say for 2 weeks.......not counting those "emergency moments", of course.


I like to able to change them every day (I've had _that rash_ before) but the number I carry depends on how far away from others I'm going to be.  When I hiked in the Adirondacks I only carried 3.  I would wash a dirty pair and my shirt at night and hang them from the center support rope from my tarp shelter.  It would usually come very close to dry by morning if I wringed the water out good enough.  If It wasnt dry, I would either keep it outside of the pack and let it dry when I hiked or hang around at the site for a few more hours (if they didnt dry, it was probably raining) and let them get dry enough to pack. 

I could get by with 2 but I liked the third just in case I got wet and still had a pair on the line.

----------


## crashdive123

You can double your wear time by turning them inside out. :Innocent:

----------


## LowKey

Doesn't the dirt rub off if you do that? Seems like a perpetual clean side to me that you could just keep turning...nah, never mind.

It's pretty sad people are still finding this thread. LOL!

----------


## hunter63

Well, on long hunting trips, changing underware ment, I give mine to Brad, he gives his to Ronny, Ronny gives his to Joe, the you turn them inside out.

I will also guess that with out a steady washing, drying.....and a long bug out..........eventually everyone will be going commando.

Here rabbit, rabbit, rabbit..........

----------


## klkak

> That's not always true.There is exceptions to all rules.You do know i was joking right?


Of course I knew you were joking.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Of course I knew you were joking.


I guess it gives a whole other meaning to "Bear Naked".lol
Yea that was bad.

----------


## klkak

> I guess it gives a whole other meaning to "Bear Naked".lol
> Yea that was bad.


"Bear Naked" that would be like running around in the woods the way the bears do. With nothing on but your hair!

----------


## tsitenha

And a big smile!!!

----------


## hunter63

Note, don't try to fry bacon naked..........

----------


## Melissa Montana

Ouch Hunter! :dodge: 
If one is "Bear Naked" and running around in the woods.Best to not be alone or the people in white come for you. :triage:

----------


## crashdive123

Ya big sillies.  Everybody knows that you need to wear tightie whities to get bacon..........

Nevermind. :Blushing:

----------


## NCO

I'm always commando, under my clothes..

----------


## BENESSE

I can't wrap my mind around commando _unless_ you wear a clean pair of pants every day of the week.
Otherwise, well...you better be in the wilderness by yourself.

----------

